# Need workaround for Arrayformula breaking Indirect functions (google Sheets)



## phillypride08 (Mar 6, 2019)

I am using Google Sheets: I am trying to nest a formula that outputs a reference cell address based on the cells location within an array, and I wish I could just use the indirect function, but I know that the indirect function breaks when nested within the arrayformula.

Here's my formula:
=arrayformula(if(len(B3:B),"B"&ARRAYFORMULA(IF(LEN(B3:B),ROW(B3:B),IFERROR(1/0)))))

I would love to just use the *indirect* formula to output the values of each cell within the array, but that doesn't work; as once I add the Indirect function in the formula, it only references the first value for the entire array.
=arrayformula(if(len(B3:B),*INDIRECT*("B"&ARRAYFORMULA(IF(LEN(B3:B),ROW(B3:B),IFERROR(1/0)))))

Is there any work around to this that I can use without integrating custom formulas and scripts?  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP!


----------



## phillypride08 (Mar 6, 2019)

Lol.  Wait... I think I have it using Index instead of Indirect.


----------



## phillypride08 (Mar 6, 2019)

Nope, don't have it.  False alarm.


----------

